# Why do pigeons hang around in the middle of the road!?



## LotusPigeon (Nov 7, 2009)

I know that pigeons are very clever animals which is why I don't understand why they seem to walking around in the middle of the road while cars almost send them to their deaths!

I at first thought maybe it was for food but upon watching them, it appears that there really is no food there, on the road.

They just kind of walk there, then fly away at the last second before a car hits them (though some may be too slow and get hit which I have seen many times)...

WHY..!?#!#?!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Good question.

One thing I've seen pigeons (and sometimes Collared Doves) do when wandering on a roadway is pick up bits of gravel, so one reason may be looking for grit or a substitute.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

John_D said:


> Good question.
> 
> One thing I've seen pigeons (and sometimes Collared Doves) do when wandering on a roadway is pick up bits of gravel, so one reason may be looking for grit or a substitute.


I agree, Most roads are tarmac, with the top layer mixed with a granite type chip (hard wearing to provide grip for the vehicles). Although hard wearing, the constant pounding from vehicles and especially heavy lorries, break of minute particles of granite which the pigeons seem to like.
Vehicle tyres are designed to dispell water through their tread, and this is thrown to the side & middle of the road, along with the tiny granite particles, which is why you tend to see tracks of silt & crap in the middle & edges of a road. If you watch the pigeons carefully, they tend to wander along those piles rather than the in the direct path the vehicles take, however if a vehicle gets too close, then sadly they tend to be hit as they are taking off, usually by a vehicle coming in the other direction.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Bravo! That is about right--they need grit.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Long long ago...many years...many moons...when I was young and stupid...I let my Ringneck Doves out. I trained them to go back into their cage at the end of the day. This part was pretty cool...seeing them walk and fly around my yard. I was lucky...no cats or hawks got them...but...cars did!!! They would go into the middle of the road everyday and just wander around...and squish! They had high calcium grit in their cage 24/7 so I don't think they were looking for grit.
Live and learn...I stopped letting them out after that. I too always wondered why pigeons and doves like to wander in the middle of the road. Mourning Doves are always in the middle of the road.

Dawn


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Doves1111 said:


> Long long ago...many years...many moons...when I was young and stupid...I let my Ringneck Doves out. I trained them to go back into their cage at the end of the day. This part was pretty cool...seeing them walk and fly around my yard. I was lucky...no cats or hawks got them...but...cars did!!! They would go into the middle of the road everyday and just wander around...and squish! They had high calcium grit in their cage 24/7 so I don't think they were looking for grit.
> Live and learn...I stopped letting them out after that. I too always wondered why pigeons and doves like to wander in the middle of the road. Mourning Doves are always in the middle of the road.
> Dawn


Pigeons & doves are very inquisitive, and have amazing eyesight.
Unless they are just sitting relaxing or sleeping, they are always walking about pecking. The granite specs although looking tiny to us, will stand out like a sore thumb to them, so whether they need them or not, they would be inquisitive enough to want to see what they were.


----------



## sockmonkeyusa (Oct 23, 2011)

The pigeons I see ONLY walk on the cross walk so what about that?

~SydNey~


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

lol sydney

perhaps its because of the coolness of the road in the summer, and vise versa in the winter. The cement and tarmac is always cooler and absorbs less heat in summer, which is why cats and dogs like to lay on sidewalks and such. And the lack of dew in the winter makes it less chilly. IDK, just an idea 

I believe cats and dogs to be very intelligent animals and yet we see many of them walking beside the road too. Perhaps they, like ourselves, prefer more open paths with less to trod through. The grass can be pretty darn tall when your only 12 inches tall


----------



## scooter1989 (Jul 19, 2011)

Why do people or other living things go one the road? I agree on what most of the people said so far, but there are many thing upon that. It could also be the flatness of the road too. Most breeds of wild pigeons live on rocky climates. They might feel comfortable on the road. I'm not sure either why they do, but thats a thought.


----------

